# Look for the glare



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*Seattle animal control officers looking for coyote with head stuck in jar*

07-23-2011 10:19 AM MST 
SEATTLE (Associated Press) -- A young coyote is eluding animal-control officers in Seattle, even though its head is stuck in a jar.
The Seattle Times reports that animal shelter officers tried to track down the 3- to 4-month-old pup Friday in the woods of the Rainier Beach neighborhood. But even without eating for a while, the pup had enough spunk to scurry away.
Seattle Animal Shelter supervisor Ann Graves says officers are concerned for the pup because its head has been stuck in the jar for about a week now.
Graves says shooting the coyote with a tranquilizer remains an option, but it's dangerous if the animal has not had any food. She says the dose could be too much for a weakened animal.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh my!!! I bet that's a sight. Watching an over weight control officer trying to run down that pup. I do hope they can get it off. Due to the fact that's a pretty cruel way to go.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Oh my!!! I bet that's a sight. Watching an over weight control officer trying to run down that pup.


HAHA! you just know thats the case! someone's .204 would be the best thing for it!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I would be happy to assist. I would even provide my very own ammunition to help that poor coyote find his way to the promised land.







All I ask in return is food, lodging, airfare and a thank you. I would even consider a leisurely drive to Seattle, but sadly, I think that poor coyote may expire before I could make the trip from Arizona.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That is a very kind offer Jim which they would be silly to pass up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure Jim knows this but Seattle is full of tree huggers. So it may not be the cake walk he's hoping for.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm sure Jim knows this but Seattle is full of tree huggers. So it may not be the cake walk he's hoping for.


Oh really, it's known for that?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, there are a lot of them there, it's a very green city.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You would be suprised how fast a pup is when its Scared of a big ol fat Dude LOL.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can believe that Richard!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Seattle is definitely one place not to go to hunt. Full of animal lovers who would rather spend thousands saving the future little monster than putting it out of it's misery.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do wish that they would catch and de-jar the little bugger, I hate to see any living thing die a slow miserable death.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep me too...but no...lets allow it to run free.

stupid people doing stupid things.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm with Don---Theres a way to leave this world---and then theres a way to leave this world.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I would rather be shot and put out of my misery up beside starving to death with my head in a jar! But what would I know!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey you know what...I agree.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That thing has got to be dead by now. Wouldn't ya think?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know I would hate to have a jar over my head....I would not last a day without a drink







or moose burgers.

Yes I would have to think that he is done for. But, you never know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah if he's not dead he's in bad shape suffering someplace.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Water of course would be the his second problem first being fresh air.

Actually I am surprised he did not run around in circles. Maybe he ran into a rock and is ok ?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sound to me like I'm not going to Seattle to help out. Yup, a sad day, when folks would rather let the little fellow suffer a slow death rather than the quick and painless. One thing I do know. I would rather have my head stuck in a jar, than stuck somewheres else. And it appaears theres a lot of that up in those parts. Seems like theres a lot of that back east too. Does any one know of an area where it is somewhat safe?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stay right where you are JT, there are a lot of worse places and here you know the lay of the land.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Good news.

*Seattle men pull jar off young coyote's head*
Two Seattle men have managed to free a young coyote that had a jar stuck on its head for at least a week. Roel Garcia and Jeff Bryant were building a stone patio in the Rainier Beach neighborhood last Sunday when they spotted the cub, believed to be about 3 or 4 months old. They saw the jar and decided to try to catch the creature. The weakened coyote tripped and fell when it tried to run and they caught it. The Seattle Times says Bryant slid the jar off the pup's head and the coyote took off. Says Garcia, "He did have the strength to run away pretty quickly." The coyote had been unable to eat or drink at least since it was spotted July 17 with a large plastic mayonnaise jar on its head. Seattle animal-control authorities had tried unsuccessfully to capture it.

At least it was spared a horrible death, for now, and it can continue to roam the Rainier Beach area in search of more trash. It's ok to be a greeny. But if you're going to be one, be a responsible greeny and cover your trash can. This simple act can safe a lot of tax payer money and may spare a coyote cub's life. Hey, wait a minute. Did they say cub? So did they safe a bear or a coyote? Was there ever a coyote involved? Coyotes? Bears? You know what? Maybe the problem lies in too many predators in a small area. Hmmmm.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well its good the poor little sod is not suffering anymore.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You better renew your plea for a plane ticket and hotel JT.


----------

